# Measuring Black Powder?



## Just 1 More (Oct 6, 2004)

This may be a stupiud question but.... with the lack of a powder measure, can't I just weight out the 100grn of powder on a digital powder scale? 100gr is 100gr either in a measuring tube or a digital grain scale.. right????


----------



## Joe Moran (Oct 6, 2004)

Just eyeball it! Just kidding.

Why not just use Pyrodex pellets?


----------



## Just 1 More (Oct 6, 2004)

> Why not just use Pyrodex pellets?


                                        :speechles 

Because i'm shooting a 20 year old CVA Hawkens. The Percussion caps are not "hot" enough to get a good burn out of the pellets. 
I have toyed with the idea of a new CVA Optima Pro but since this is the first time in 14 years that i'm even thinking of hunting with a smoker... I doubt that I will spend the money on a new one, besides, I'm a bow hunter and don't even shoot a rilfe during gun season. The only reason i'm doing this is because my daughter wants to sit with me and see me shoot a deer,, and she will be with me this weekend.. Kind of all fits together.


----------



## duke13 (Oct 7, 2004)

Powder measures are only about $15


----------



## Milkman (Oct 7, 2004)

Just,

Why not  kill 2 birds with one stone.  You can get a couple of the plastic speed loader thingys for about $4. Use it for powder measure and storing your powder and ball for a second shot.

MM


----------



## leo (Oct 7, 2004)

*MM, or anyone????*

That brings up a question, for some reason, yesterday I decided to actually measure some pyrodex rs on my 10 10 scale yesterday and compare it to the marks on one of the clear plastic "speed loaders" (T-loader).

The graduated marks are @10 to 15 g low according to my reloading scale  


Leo


----------



## Just 1 More (Oct 7, 2004)

> Powder measures are only about $15


  Thanks Duke,,, can I borrow $15 ?   

Leo,,, seems that balck powder does measure differently by volume vs weight... I'm going to go get me a powder measure today and check the difference as well.


----------



## Slug-Gunner (Oct 7, 2004)

*Do You Have a "Death Wish"?*



			
				Just 1 More said:
			
		

> This may be a stupiud question but.... with the lack of a powder measure, can't I just weight out the 100grn of powder on a digital powder scale? 100gr is 100gr either in a measuring tube or a digital grain scale.. right????



ABSOLUTELY WRONG!

Black Powder, and black powder substitutes are *MEASURED BY VOLUME!*

Measuring BP by weight is DANGEROUS and usually results in a SEVERE OVERLOAD, which could result in a dangerous situation for anyone firing the weapon, or in its immediate vicinity (like your daughter sitting next to you). The fact that you're shooting an "older style" weapon makes it even MORE DANGEROUS. 

Spend the small amount of $$ required to purchase a decent adjustable powder measure and consider it LIFE INSURANCE (for both you and your daughter). At WalMart you can purchase a measure and a set of 3 "quick loaders" for under $20. Make sure your daughter sets to YOUR LEFT, or behind you when shooting. The right side of a side-lock is "weaker" and this will put her away from any problems with the "ignition" side of the weapon.

BTW: If you are not familiar with Black Powder weapons, she will not likely "see" you shoot a deer.... it will be obscured by a large cloud of smoke when the BP weapon discharges. If it is a still, windless day, the cloud can linger for several seconds and often make you wonder if you even hit the deer.... and which direction it ran off to.

 :speechles


----------



## Just 1 More (Oct 7, 2004)

Thank you Slug-Gunner,, but dang,,, you didn't need to YELL AT ME!!!!!!!!!!! I ain't deaf yet. Andd no, I do not have a death wish  : 

LIKE I SAID
I went and got a powder measure and as Slug-Gunner yelled,,, there is a big difference between the measurment of volume vs weight. 
Thank you for the info.


----------



## Niner (Oct 7, 2004)

In a pinch, a 300 Win Mag shell will hold right at 100 grains of FFG (by volume).


----------

